# QA/QC job in Australia



## Ritika (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

I'm working as a Senior Software QA in It company in India. Total Experience is 6+ 
Now I'm looking for a job in Australia for my same field 
Could you please help me out which process i have to follow for my work Permit

Please guide me asap in best way...!!! 

Thanks
Ritika


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Where r u located in Australia?


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

AORaCC said:


> Where r u located in Australia?


You need to carefully read the OP's post. The OP is not in Australia.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry wasn't sure if you were in the country on a holiday or something, the best starting place is at www.immi.gov.au here is displayed a list of visa options, I have the different classes available in the photo section of www.facebook.com/groups/Australianonlineresumes also. Hope this helps.


----------



## rkhatei (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi,

I'm working as a Senior Software QA in IT company in India. Total Experience is 5+ 
Now I'm looking for a job in Australia for my same field 
Could you please help me out which process i have to follow for my work Permit

Please help me out regarding this

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

rkhatei said:


> Hi, I'm working as a Senior Software QA in IT company in India. Total Experience is 5+ Now I'm looking for a job in Australia for my same field Could you please help me out which process i have to follow for my work Permit Please help me out regarding this Thanks Rahul


The process can be found in the immigration website. Have you browsed the website?

http://www.border.gov.au/


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Ritika said:


> Hi, I'm working as a Senior Software QA in It company in India. Total Experience is 6+ Now I'm looking for a job in Australia for my same field Could you please help me out which process i have to follow for my work Permit Please guide me asap in best way...!!! Thanks Ritika


Hi Ritika, visit the immigration website and when you know which visa suits you best and still have queries, come back to this forum hopefully we can guide you further.

http://www.border.gov.au/

Happy researching!


----------

